# Martial Arts TV channel



## fist of fury (Sep 19, 2002)

I saw this posted yesterday on another forum I thought it needed to be posted here hopefully this will happen.

...Article in today's Wall Street Journal, section B. Check it out. Plans for "Black Belt TV" include showing Old Hong Kong martial arts movies, the "Kung Fu" tv series, and UFC style fights. The article also mentions a rival channel, "the Martial Arts Action Network" hoping to launch next spring....


----------



## jkn75 (Sep 19, 2002)

I heard about this a couple of years ago. I think it was The Martial Arts Action network, and it never got off the ground. With digital cable and satelite dishes, providers can provide more channels, this would be one I would look forward to.  :asian:


----------



## Kirk (Sep 19, 2002)

I'd be a subscriber!


----------



## DJDragon (Sep 20, 2002)

I've heard a story about the producer of the Survivor TV series wanting to make one about a few martial artists with different styles.  I'm not too sure about the concept of the show as I heard the news a while ago.


----------



## J-kid (Sep 20, 2002)

Finaly if that gos threw and they do get a tv channel it would be great!!! i hope that it dos.  please post what and where you can get the channel from your friend judo-kid.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2002)

Excerpt:



> Martial-Arts Channel Aims To Leap Onto Cable Rosters
> By JOE FLINT
> Staff Reporter of THE WALL STREET JOURNAL
> 
> ...


----------



## Qasim (Sep 22, 2002)

If they have the Home Shopping Network, why not The Martial Arts Network.  If they have programming that covers all martial arts (except for crap like Juko Kai), then they will be able to fill timeslots.


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 4, 2002)

this would be totally excellent.  there is somuch martial arts material out there these days.  i think it would be safe to say that this channel would be a success.

and oh yeah.... it's about time!! ...LOL


----------



## c2kenpo (Oct 6, 2002)

Sounds like a great idea. Not for training but a great idea to supplement and get new ideas for/from all systems /styles. 
Would be neat to see what programming would be like on it. 24 hrs of MA. 
Wow. dream come true now if I could only train for 24 hrs a day!

Think I'll need to buy another VCR!

C2


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 6, 2002)

Too be honest if they did do it then it would be a 12 hour channel then a 24 unless they intend to show the old kung fu movies!


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 6, 2002)

anyway they do it, i think it will be a benefit to the MA community.


----------



## Carbon (Oct 11, 2002)

I would love it then they could show all the International Competitions.

I missed the 11th Shodikan Nationals that came on ESPN2 and it pissed me off.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2003)

The current (Dec. 2003) issue of Budo International magazine has an ad for the Martial Sports Network, coming soon (it says).


----------



## 2fisted (Dec 22, 2003)

That, plus Speedvision, would NECESSITATE that I finnally get cable!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2003)

Speedvision?


----------



## 2fisted (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Speedvision? *



Cars and racing and stuff.  I think that's it's name....


----------



## someguy (Jan 12, 2004)

I think iys just called speed.  Could be mistaken.
A Martial Arts chanel would be cool.


----------



## Akula (Jan 12, 2004)

Both are right.  Speedvision renamed itself a year or two ago to Speed.  It's a cool network covering races, movies, customizing, reviews - basically anything involving an engine.  It would serve to be a good template for a martial arts network.


----------



## shaolin_panther (Jan 19, 2004)

A Kung-Fu Cable Network would be a wonderful thing...to sit back & view all those Original Kung-FU Klassics!!! It happened before there should be no reason not to launch it again...in the mean time why not visit my website ...u can do all the viewing ud like 24hrs a day...7 days a week ..by ordering your favorite titles. ..www.shaolinvideo.com   :samurai:


----------

